# Help With Diagnosis Codes



## fisherdawnmarie (Aug 1, 2008)

1. Patient had an abdomen ultrasound. Impression reads right lower quadrant fluid collection. 

2. Patient had an abdomen x-ray for location of endoscopic camera. Conclusion reads small endoscopic camera present within the right midabdomen.

Any suggestions on either of these diagnoses?

Thank you.


----------



## dmaec (Aug 1, 2008)

what was the reason for the ultra sound/xray in the first place?  Right lower abdominal pain? (789.03)  I'd use the reason for the ultra sound & xray along with the abnormal finding (fluid right lower abdoment) (793.6)  I'd use the same dx's for both ulta sound & xray.
that's my opinion


----------

